# The Survival Doctor



## TheSurvivalDoctor

I'm an M.D. with a mission to educate anyone who wants to know ways to survive medical problems when no doctor is available. My website is

http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/

No guarantees. Information is for educational purposes. Always get your personal doctor's advice and use this info only as a last resort, when you can't contact a medical expert.

I welcome questions, comments, critiques. If you have questions you'd like me to address on posts. Please let me know. In fact, my last two posts on poisonous snake bites was an answer to a question from a reader.


----------



## Salekdarling

I watched a couple of your videos and read a few articles. You seem legitimate. Thank you for sharing your site, Sir.


----------



## goatlady

Welcome, doc. You are getting around, aren't you! LOL. Good deal for all. Maybe scroll down a bit on this forum and give us some "advice" on storing antibiotics - long term. That is an important questions for many of us "preppers."


----------



## Padre

goatlady said:


> Welcome, doc. You are getting around, aren't you! LOL. Good deal for all. Maybe scroll down a bit on this forum and give us some "advice" on storing antibiotics - long term. That is an important questions for many of us "preppers."


Goat lady beat me to it, although as an MD and not a pharmacist you may not have a definitive answer. I have a wide spectrum of antibiotics and am storing it in a dark cool corner of my closet. But I haven't found any clear instructions on where to store them. I get them every year when I go overseas and as my supply is limited I really don't want them to go bad.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Padre, You're right that's not my expertise but, I think what you're doing is correct. Store them in a cool, dry place, ie the bathroom cabinet is not ideal. I would never tell anyone to use expired meds in a normal situation. But, in disasters, I think antibiotics that are not crumbling are fine. Liquids are a less stable. If they've changed colors or are crystallizing, it's been too long.

It's best to get them in the original packaging, and it's best they don't through big changes in temps. If you're going to freeze them, keep them frozen. But, for me, I'd keep them cool warm and dry and be surprised if they don't last close to four or five years that way.

Goatlady, I'll look at the other forum.


----------



## recon-1

Good to see you here.Great info on your site.


----------



## lovetogrow

Welcome SDoc - I enjoyed your site - very helpful, and great to have you here :2thumb:


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Thanks, Recon-q and lovetogrow.


----------



## Padre

Thanks for the response Doc, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Padre

Doc, can I ask you another question? DO you know anything about Bariatric Surgery? Gastric Bypass. Long term, if you survive the surgery, does it put you in a really precarious position vis-a-vie SHTF? 

I have been thinking about it because I could really afford to loose 100 lbs, and my lifestyle doesn't make it easy, but I am completely healthy now BP, Sugar, Cholesterol, etc. , and while my GP is pressuring me to loose the weight, and I would really love to do so, I worry that my very good metabolism, which I am sure is well adapted to the many famines my ancestors endured, while a burden now, may be something I miss in the future if I mechanically disable it with a Roux-en-Y procedure.

I haven't been able to think of a discrete way to ask my doc this question...


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Padre, I've written two responses and neither have been approved by the moderator. They may be too long. So let me make it short.

Talk to your doctor. That's one of the reasons he's there. If he can't answer your questions, talk to a bariatric surgeon. Get referrals from your doctor and people who've use one they recommend. There's no dumb questions, or any that should insult either doctor. (unless it's something like, why are you such a quack?) If you don't understand the answers, ask them to repeat without the doctorspeak.

There are many good websites to help. One is www.mayoclinic.com Search Gastric bypass surgery: who is it for


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Today's post is on how not to get Salmonella from Easter eggs but, actually, it's a general post on salmonella prevention, recognition, and treatment if you can't get to a doc.'

http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/2012/04/05/salmonella-from-eggs-prevention-treatment/


----------



## recon-1

Good stuff Doc.


----------



## Davarm

TheSurvivalDoctor said:


> Today's post is on how not to get Salmonella from Easter eggs but, actually, it's a general post on salmonella prevention, recognition, and treatment if you can't get to a doc.'
> 
> http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/2012/04/05/salmonella-from-eggs-prevention-treatment/


I guess I know what your position on dehydrating raw eggs at home would be but I will ask anyway.

From a medical perspective, if you sterilize all utensils, wash the eggs in a bleach solution prior to cracking and can get them dried in 2 hours or less would that, from your experience/perspective be adequate to keep them safe.

Getting an opinion on this from an MD is a rare opportunity.


----------



## goatlady

I'm pretty sure the bacteria is inside the shell, in the egg material itself, so washing the shell probably would make no difference. BUT, I wonder if the heat of the dehydration process would kill the bacteria? All indications are that a well cooked egg is safe, but don't know the temp necessary to ensure that safety factor.


----------



## Davarm

goatlady said:


> I'm pretty sure the bacteria is inside the shell, in the egg material itself, so washing the shell probably would make no difference. BUT, I wonder if the heat of the dehydration process would kill the bacteria? All indications are that a well cooked egg is safe, but don't know the temp necessary to ensure that safety factor.


I understand that the "germs" are likely inside the shell, but, when you consider where the eggs come from, I want to eliminate all bacteria and other nasties that I can.

I doubt that the dehydrating would do much to kill gems, I dont go much over 120 degrees or the eggs will cook on the sheets while in the dehydrator. If anything, it would provide a good incubator for them, that is why I try to hold the drying time to 2 hours.


----------



## Gypsyshome

Hello and thank you so much for sharing your time and knowledge with us. I found your web site and signed up.

Two things/concerns of mine are. Meds after SHTF and needs of folks with chronic problems. (I am going to store the fish and bird antibiotics, unless some one says it is a very bad idea to use these on humans).... KNOW I need to lose weight now, as do most of the nation, and I think when SHTF comes we all will lose? storing lots of white rice and oats. We are going to learn more about the "greens" that grow here in Fl. to balance the carbs.

Also looking for herbs OTC that help with arthritis and B/P. and high cholesterol. kind of afraid of the red yeast rice.... not sure why. ( liver is fine)

And I found a post, on this site a couple of days ago about Moringa. I call my M.D. and he has not heard of it, but I can find nothing that makes me fearful of trying it. I have just started the caps...4 in three days! way less than directed to start...(No side effects wanted)....but I wondered if you could speak to this type of supplement if we are over all healthy and active preppers age 60 and up. I know to the younger "kids" that sounds ancient, but I plan on being here many years to come and want ideas to make that happen. no sugar coating necessary.
thank you a senior prepper.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Davarm said:


> I guess I know what your position on dehydrating raw eggs at home would be but I will ask anyway.
> 
> From a medical perspective, if you sterilize all utensils, wash the eggs in a bleach solution prior to cracking and can get them dried in 2 hours or less would that, from your experience/perspective be adequate to keep them safe.
> 
> Getting an opinion on this from an MD is a rare opportunity.


It's been found that some chickens have salmonella in their ovaries. When they create an egg, the salmonella is inside the intact shell. So, no, I wouldn't think it safe.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

goatlady said:


> I'm pretty sure the bacteria is inside the shell, in the egg material itself, so washing the shell probably would make no difference. BUT, I wonder if the heat of the dehydration process would kill the bacteria? All indications are that a well cooked egg is safe, but don't know the temp necessary to ensure that safety factor.


I don't know the details of the dehydration process. I thought he said he'd be using raw eggs. I think as long as the eggs are "well-done" they should be safe.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Gypsyshome said:


> Hello and thank you so much for sharing your time and knowledge with us. I found your web site and signed up.
> 
> Two things/concerns of mine are. Meds after SHTF and needs of folks with chronic problems. (I am going to store the fish and bird antibiotics, unless some one says it is a very bad idea to use these on humans).... KNOW I need to lose weight now, as do most of the nation, and I think when SHTF comes we all will lose? storing lots of white rice and oats. We are going to learn more about the "greens" that grow here in Fl. to balance the carbs.
> 
> Also looking for herbs OTC that help with arthritis and B/P. and high cholesterol. kind of afraid of the red yeast rice.... not sure why. ( liver is fine)
> 
> And I found a post, on this site a couple of days ago about Moringa. I call my M.D. and he has not heard of it, but I can find nothing that makes me fearful of trying it. I have just started the caps...4 in three days! way less than directed to start...(No side effects wanted)....but I wondered if you could speak to this type of supplement if we are over all healthy and active preppers age 60 and up. I know to the younger "kids" that sounds ancient, but I plan on being here many years to come and want ideas to make that happen. no sugar coating necessary.
> thank you a senior prepper.


I hate to be dubious, but it seems we hear of the new super food or super supplement every few months. So, I ask, what happened to the super food before that? I suspect enough people found out that it wasn't so super and the interest went away.

I can't find much about Moringa. The supplement may have not been around long enough, or not enough people taking it to know about side effects.

And that's the problem with saying it's okay to take it. As you know, the older you get, the more likely for side effects or adverse reactions to toxins. Our kidneys and livers aren't young anymore. So, if it were me, I wouldn't take it. If you do, never go over their limits and drink plenty of water.

By the way, I'm very close to your age group and, like you, hope to be around for many years to come.


----------



## goatlady

Gypsyshome, the best "herb" for managing blood pressure is ginger either capsules you can fill at home or just the whole root, small piece daily (most folks find the candied form easiest to consume). It will bring blood pressure to the normal range for your body within 15 to 20 minutes of ingesting it and most usually the effect will last 8-12 hours or longer depending on the basic cause of the inbalance. I have personally known many, many folks who have switched to ginger rather than their long-term prescription med with no adverse effects at all. For arthritis, again, many folks find great help taking glucosamine 1500 mg and condroitin 500 mg on a daily basis. It does provide an antiinflammatory effect plus helps lubricate those dry joints. The only problem being it must be taken daily for life to continue to have daily relief and when TSHTF the stuff will not be available so you are back to square one on that front. Many times making major dietary changes helps relieve arthritis particularly staying away from white sugar and white flour, so I have been told. Dietary changes will also take care of the cholesterol problems over time. 

BTW folks, I'm no "spring chicken" myself - well over the proverbial 3 score and 10 and still putting along in good health all things considered. No arthritis, no BP or cardiac problems, no gastro/digestive problems, finally weigh again what I did when I was 21. Torques my 3 daughters off mightily! LOL. I think one just has to really pay attention to what you put IN your body as fuel and supplements. That plus genetics makes a huge difference, I think.


----------



## goatlady

on dehydrating eggs, the process, I think, involves beating the egg, like making scrambled eggs, and then spreading the result on sheets in the dehydrator and using heat (120 degrees) to dry all the moisture out of the product leaving a dry powdery substance. I just do not know if 120 degrees for 2 hours or less is enough to kill the salmonella. Seems as it it would to me, but that's just my opinion. I have hens so do not plan on dehydrated eggs in any case.

Found the instructions/solution http://www.tacticalintelligence.net/blog/how-to-make-powdered-eggs.htm

You can either precook the eggs scrambled and then dehydrate or use the wet/dry method at 145 degrees for 16 hours or so, depending on the number of eggs done at one time. Both methods kill the salmonella.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Goatlady, I'm pretty sure 120 is not enough. 

Good for you on the weight. Wish I could say the same.


----------



## Davarm

goatlady said:


> on dehydrating eggs, the process, I think, involves beating the egg, like making scrambled eggs, and then spreading the result on sheets in the dehydrator and using heat (120 degrees) to dry all the moisture out of the product leaving a dry powdery substance. I just do not know if 120 degrees for 2 hours or less is enough to kill the salmonella. Seems as it it would to me, but that's just my opinion. I have hens so do not plan on dehydrated eggs in any case.
> 
> Found the instructions/solution http://www.tacticalintelligence.net/blog/how-to-make-powdered-eggs.htm
> 
> You can either precook the eggs scrambled and then dehydrate or use the wet/dry method at 145 degrees for 16 hours or so, depending on the number of eggs done at one time. Both methods kill the salmonella.


I cant imagine why his(tacticalintelligence) would take 16 hours to dry at 145 degrees, if I set my dehydrator to 145 degrees - the eggs would cook after an hour or so. I was having some trouble with the thermostat on my dehydrator and sent it out for repair so that may account for some difference.

The whipping is very important, the better they are whipped the more evenly they will dry, the yolks and whites dry at very different rates.

My dehydrator has 15 inch trays and I put 3 to 4 well whipped eggs per tray and set the thermostat to about 120 - 125 degrees and let it go. After about an hour I will "stir" the egg mixture a little to break the crust so they will dry faster. It takes from 2 to 4 hours maximum.

My goal in quick dehydrating was not to kill the salmonella, just to dehydrate the eggs before they had a chance to multiply. At the low moisture of the dehydrated eggs, the salmonella would still be there and alive but inactive or dormant. The cooking would kill them(thats my reasoning anyway).


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Check out my post on medical lessons to be learned by 76 year-old diabetic with heart disease who survived 10 days in the desert eating snow.

Do you agree with the points I make? Anything to add? Has anyone had similar experiences for even a day or two?

http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/2012/04/10/survival-lessons-why-did-only-one-man-live/


----------



## lovetogrow

Hi SurvivalDoc - Good article and commentary - what was outstanding to me was the 'mental' preparedness of the survivor in this scenario to remain calm and act accordingly.


----------



## valannb22

What about other meds intended for animal use? Specifically something like Ivermectin that is used to control parasites, worms, lice, etc? After SHTF, I think people will be coming into contact with a lot of those types of problems. Are those things safe to use on humans in a smaller dosage?


----------



## The_Blob

valannb22 said:


> What about other meds intended for animal use? Specifically something like Ivermectin that is used to control parasites, worms, lice, etc? After SHTF, I think people will be coming into contact with a lot of those types of problems. Are those things safe to use on humans in a smaller dosage?


Red Lake Earth® Diatomaceous Earth with Calcium Bentonite is a unique, natural product that can be used as an anti-caking agent or pelleting aid in feed. It can be used with various livestock species including bovid (beef, bison, dairy, deer, goats, sheep, etc), camelids (alpacas, llamas, etc), poultry (chicken, duck, emu, goose, ostrich, pigeon, quail, turkey, etc), rodents (chinchillas, gerbils, guinea pigs, hamsters, etc), dogs, equine, rabbits, swine. This product can also be used as a dust bath to control external pests. Diatomaceous Earth can be used as a natural insecticide and natural de-wormer.

Red Lake Earth Diatomaceous Earth is a powder that is available in a 20 lb. bag.

Ingredients: 
Diatomaceous Earth, Calcium Bentonite

Feeding directions
Horses: 500 to 1,000 lb. give 1 tablespoon per day, 1,100 to 1,800 lb. give 2 tablespoons per day, over 1,800 lb. give 3 tablespoons per day
Dogs & Cats: If their weight is under 100 lb., you can feed them 1/4 teaspoon per day
Sheep, Goats, Alpacas, etc: 1/2 tablespoon per day
Dairy Cows, Beef Cattle, etc: Feed approximately 1% of their daily ration or give it to them Free Choice.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/red-la...s-earth-with-calcium-bentonite-20-lb--1019864

good stuff, safe for people too


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

valannb22 said:


> What about other meds intended for animal use? Specifically something like Ivermectin that is used to control parasites, worms, lice, etc? After SHTF, I think people will be coming into contact with a lot of those types of problems. Are those things safe to use on humans in a smaller dosage?


Ivermectin is used in humans. I don't have any personal experience with it. The dosage is here http://www.rxlist.com/stromectol-drug/indications-dosage.htm


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

My new post is do's and don'ts of treating a stye and what can go wrong. Any of your own tips you'd like to share would be great. Thanks.

http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/2012/04/12/how-to-treat-a-stye/


----------



## recon-1

What kind or brands of honey are the best for treating wounds?
http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/2011/10/15/honey-as-an-antibiotic-ointment-treatment-for-wounds/


----------



## goatlady

Raw honey seems best - the honey you buy directly from the beekeeper that he puts in the bucket/jar as the extractor spins the frames. Store bought honey can be used but it is Heat treated to "pasturize" it and some feel the heat kills the healing properties. In a pinch plain white sugar can also be used. It's the overwhelming "sweetness" that prevents bacteria from multiplying and causing infections. Just be sure you have LOTS of dressings handy as both products are messy and the dressings will need to be changed frequently to work best.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Manuka Honey has good antibacterial properties. Some wound-care centers use it on hard to heal wounds. Medihoney is another. I have a post on honey as an antibiotic ointment 
http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/2011/10/15/honey-as-an-antibiotic-ointment-treatment-for-wounds/


----------



## goatlady

I have no idea how reliable Wikipedia is but their entry on Manuka honey says ..."Only 10% of all manuka honey is claimed to have antibacterial properties due to its non-hydrogen peroxide antibacterial content; such honey is known as NPA (non-peroxide activity) manuka honey. According to Thomas Henle methylglyoxal (MGO), found in high concentrations in manuka honey, is the antiseptic compound mostly responsible for NPA.[citation needed]

The antibacterial properties of manuka honey are commonly quantified using the "Unique Manuka Factor" (UMF).[8]"

I'd go with the Medihoney in a heart beat, this is great sounding stuff and available on line as a cream/salve-Thanks, Doc. "Ingredients
Medihoney Antibacterial Honey, Coconut oil, German Chamomile flower extract, Evening Primrose oil, Aloe Vera and Vitamin E

Does not contain steroids, artificial colour or fragrance, lanolin, parabens, or mineral oils. "


----------



## recon-1

http://www.amazon.com/MEDIHONEY-HYDROCLD-WOUND-PASTE-Size/dp/B002GO73CQ


----------



## UncleJoe

$193.00 a pound!  That's some pricey stuff. 
I got a bucket of raw honey right from the beekeeper for $1.60 a pound. I have applied it on burns, abrasions, and a few rather major cuts including a chainsaw cut. It really does appear to accelerate the healing


----------



## horseman09

SurvivalDoc, welcome aboard. And when I say "Welcome aboard" that is really an understatement because while many of us are experienced preppers regarding, water, food, shelter and security, the *medical* aspect is very difficult because we are not, well......we are not doctors.

I can imagine some very difficult and even wrenching decisions in a SHTF situation regarding injuries/illnesses. If just traveling to a hospital literally becomes a life threatening event, then knowledge is king. To go or not to go, that is the question. 

So....I hope you know how valuable a resource you can be to the hundreds of members of this forum, and maybe, just maybe, we can throw a few scraps of prepper wisdom your way, too. You know. Like, "Don't tease the gator 'til *after* you've crossed the river".


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Thanks for the kind words, horseman09.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Pinworms can be easy to catch and hard to treat. Here's some tips on my new post. http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/2012/04/17/getting-rid-of-pinworms/


----------



## pixieduster

As kids, my mom gave us garlic cloves to eat if one of us got pinworms. One in the morning and one at night. Got rid of them in no time. With 6 kids always playing outside in the dirt, climbing trees and putting our fingers in our mouth, it was inevitable to get them.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Pixieduster, thanks so much for the first-hand account.


----------



## Ration-AL

sorry , i'm not sure whether this is an appropriate place to ask this question or even if i will get an answer due to the nature of it and what could happen if some idiot decides to try things himself when a hospital is near by, please keep in mind we're talking about a SHTF situation with no hopes for help anytime soon.

preface.
i made my emt-b certification ( NREMT-B)and operated as such for all of about 2 months before i got in a horrible motorbike crash, so, my skills are crap... and my knowledge draws upon the short ER/emt ride along hours i trained and the text books i read a number of years ago, as a EMT you are basically taught to stabilize not to treat....not good in a long term survival plan.

a few years ago i bought a surgical kit as part of my BO first aid kit and ordered some of that fake skin stuff to practice sutures on, i'm starting to feel fairly competent , like if there was no one else,ever, i could do this for myself or another in a life and death BO situation..which leads me to my question.

ok, the actual question, it would seem to me a wound large enough to require multiple sutures could also damage arteries or larger veins, is there any handily available materials to practice the different type of vein closures on? and maybe a good cheap substitute for the student grade stuff for sutures i have been buying? what sort of tubing accurately portrays a human vein?

again, i wouldn't wish any living thing to ever be in a situation where _I_ might have to do this, and to be honest i wouldn't try this unless they were basically dead anyways and no one was coming to help, ever.

i don't practice this stuff to use it, i practice in hopes i never have to, and more then that, i don't have the desire to. better to know how to use a gun and not need it, then not to know how to use a gun and need it...i made that parallel because i understand the danger in both guns and medicine.

sorry for the long post, this is just one of those :nuts: things that probably needs a little explaining and background before just coming out with it.


----------



## goatlady

Many folks practice suturing using very fine monofiliment fishing line or unwaxed dental floss. You are using re-usable needles right? Thinking out of the box, there are pretty good veins to be found in chicken and turkey necks and usually still filled with blood. that would also give you some practice on cutting/dissecting tissue/muscle to get to the vein.


----------



## Ration-AL

goatlady said:


> Many folks practice suturing using very fine monofiliment fishing line or unwaxed dental floss. You are using re-usable needles right? Thinking out of the box, there are pretty good veins to be found in chicken and turkey necks and usually still filled with blood. that would also give you some practice on cutting/dissecting tissue/muscle to get to the vein.


yeah, i thought about living or used to be living tissue to practice on but that gets nasty, i'm currently using something like this for practicing sutures:

















and am wondering if there's anything for the like when it comes to arteries .

as for the suture material itself, i do practice with fishing line as it's cheap and leaves my stock of actual suture material in tact, just in case.

i was considering practicing with some bits of surgical tubing as they seem to have the right amount of rigidity,stiffness, elasticity and **possibly wall thickness and diameter** if those are options presented when ordering surgical tubing **

i guess if i wanted to get my hands dirty with something that used to be living... where would i acquire such veins from the animal? butcher? a farm? KFC? any idea of how long i would get to practice on them before decomposing beyond usefulness?(i'm sure using the fridge will make a difference)


----------



## goatlady

In my suture class we used chicken thighs. Not nasty at all. I doubt very seriously if you would be able to obtain JUST veins or arteries. To my knowledge of butchering/processing when I worked in a meat market where we custom butchered domestic animals and wild game, we never just stripped out veins, etc. On large animals they are buried deep in the tissues so that is the main purpose of hanging the animal to bleed them out - empties those veins and arteries so the animal can be processed cleanly into meat cuts. WE flat out would cut the head and neck off as one piece and toss it but the neck is where those carotid arteries and jugular veins are located which would be good to practice on probably. Got any hunting buddies who would give you a deer neck? I just mentioned chicken necks cause you can buy then in the grocery store cheap and they still usually have the skin on and under that skin are the vessels you want to suture though they are small. Buy a couple pounds of neck, freeze them on a cookie sheet separately, bag, and just pull one out when you want to practice, when done toss it.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Goatlady, did they teach repairing arteries? Because I think that's way out of my league. And I'm not sure if anyone repairs veins.


----------



## goatlady

LOL!! You're right, Doc. WE just learned and practiced deep tissue repair (which I suck at!) and skin closures which I can do but would not win any prizes for neatness! I get the idea that Ration-AL is thinking of just suturing closed, but if he/she stopped to think about it, that would not be a good idea. Takes a real specialist to do an anastomosis or repair along with a good team assisting as I'm under the impression it's more than a 2 handed job. Plus I would think one would need very tiny speciality needles and sutures given the size of the vessels and a thorough understanding of what the artery supplies blood to. No point is stopping an artery from spewing when that stoppage would cause the loss of a limb or digit because of lack of blood supply. Since the questioner does not know me from beans, I tossed out the chicken neck/deer neck as a way for the poster to realize on his/her own how complicated and basically not do-able such a procedure would be.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Thanks, Goatlady. Pig's feet are pretty good to practice on for suturing.

Ration-Al, don't know if you've checked out some of the posts and videos I have about wound care on my site at http://www.TheSurvivalDoctor.com

Goatlady, I'll bet you know more about peppers than I ever will. Ever used them for pain? I have a new post http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/2012/04/19/capsaicin-for-pain/ and would love to know your take on it.


----------



## Ration-AL

yeah, actually, i just joined the site yesterday and found this thread, checked out your site and bookmarked it for a good going over later.

i appreciated your response and the time you take to post valuable information for all of us to learn from here , and do not take this post as a point of contention , i respect your knowledge base,experience and effort, so hang in here with me till the end,please. 
From my understanding veins are often repaired but much less then arteries just due to the nature of how each one clots and the pressures involved,usually veins can take care of themselves. that said not always and the veins that would require repair are much to deep to even consider doing anything with upon further consideration, i just assumed there would be some to worry about in the extremities.

here's is an example of where i'm getting this from and why i seem to think it's something that plausibly can be done in a SHTF case, where no one is coming to help and your family member is bleeding to death in front of you.
http://www.primary-surgery.org/ps/vol2/html/sect0053.html
:dunno: looks simple enough....:dunno:

As for artery repair, it really depends on the wound, if i would consider messing with it or not, again only from my "simple, non-experienced" understanding that a simple end to end ligature of the vein/artery works if done properly, and it seems do-able in a doomsday end of the world case, especially if the artery is already exposed from the puncture or laceration in the first place, use the right clamps or a rummel tourniquet on either end and sew it together , clean and close. i'm not referring to grafting or anything that i would feel with my limited experience and knowledge would just be desecration. But from the manuals and med journals I've been reading it seems to be just a bit more complex then a standard suture and not completely out of the realms of possibility....

that said, as far as this goes i'm an internet jockey without dated kills who practices with toys made for med students..... If you tell me that this is something not to even consider exploring just due to the nature of difficulty and i have a better chance of basically mutilation then success i would like to know, i am here to learn, not argue. 
I came here to ask questions like this and get answers, could you imagine asking my GP this question? Or better yet asking anyone this question face to face, i feel kind of nuts for even asking faceless on the internet.... 
But again, reading,reading,reading with no one to get any viable feedback from isn't any good and doesn't have any basis in reality, basically i'm not afraid to ask what might be a stupid question, to some, for the fact that without being told i'm stupid i don't know any better do i? :beercheer:

please also take into consideration that i have no desire to start hacking anybody up, i never plan on learning more then the end to end closure, as with the other ones, i know i would end up mutilating or desecrating my loved one, this is very important to me that i do not do this, i'd rather them die then try and save them ,only to destroy what is left...

if your not comfortable in answering this, fair enough, i understand and thank you for your previous posts,site , work you provide to the forum, and look forward to learning other things from you in the future. thank you.

:boy this feels awkward:


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Ration-Al, I see nothing awkward from my standpoint. If you don't ask ...

But, I just think sewing up arteries and veins is beyond what I could do no matter last resort or not. There's the problem of the blood, the problem of leakage, the problem of using small enough instruments and suture. It's like trying to sew two pieces for cooked spaghetti back together that are deep inside a piece of meat. I think even the best, most experienced vascular surgeon find it extremely difficult.

It's certainly true, if a large artery is cut, a person is likely to loose a limb, but stopping the bleeding to save a life would be all you could do.


----------



## Ration-AL

TheSurvivalDoctor said:


> Ration-Al, I see nothing awkward from my standpoint. If you don't ask ...
> 
> But, I just think sewing up arteries and veins is beyond what I could do no matter last resort or not. There's the problem of the blood, the problem of leakage, the problem of using small enough instruments and suture. It's like trying to sew two pieces for cooked spaghetti back together that are deep inside a piece of meat. I think even the best, most experienced vascular surgeon find it extremely difficult.
> 
> It's certainly true, if a large artery is cut, a person is likely to loose a limb, but stopping the bleeding to save a life would be all you could do.


hey thanks for your time and consideration in the answering of my questions, it's greatly appreciated, after hearing from you i'll forgo the previous line of thought and just stick to clotting powders and pressure, that said, i guess the next line of questioning i have would be related to cauterizing , how do you feel about this in our hypothetical worst case scenario we're playing with here? It seems to me that there would be a point where the risk of infection and the draw backs associated with cauterizing would be out weighted by the need to stop blood flow? Is there ever that point? is this just some stupid rambo BS that gets played out far to often or does it have it's time and place?

i'm confused by this due to the use of cautery being so prevalent until just the most recent modern times in medicine.

It must have had some sort of success rate when compared to the alternatives.....

thoughts?

(again thank you so much for your help here, as i don't know where else i'd be asking these questions and only feel mildly stupid/crazy,lol)


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

The only time I use cautery is on tiny arteries that won't stop bleeding with 5-10 mins pressure. I tie off larger ones using forceps to clamp and dissolving suture, like gut or chromic, to tie. By larger ones, I mean they are still small but too large to cauterize properly. I doubt if chromic or cautery will (or should be) in most non-practitioner kits. If I didn't have them in a disaster (and most likely wouldn't) I'd compress for a good twenty minutes, as long as the bleeding is stopping under compression. After that, if the bleeding hasn't stopped but compression is working, I'd apply a compression dressing as I've explained in one of my blog posts. 

Of course if the bleeding is still profuse despite pressure, I'd use a tourniquet for life-saving measures. If it's in a place where I can't get proper placement of the tourniquet, I'd use the QuikClot gauze, or something similar.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

It's tick season. To avoid disease, get the off quickly and properly. No squeezing. And I'm surprised that the CDC advises against hot match tips, coating with petroleum jelly, etc. I'm thinking it's because it give the tick longer to inject it's bad stuff.

Also, you should know when to suspect a tick-related illness and know of no tick bite. It happens pretty often.

http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/2012/04/24/tick-bites/


----------



## hayseed

to survival doctor.

thanks for taking time with us.

on another thread we were talking a little about ranchers using super glue to heal wound on cattle and didn't know if it would be ok on us humans.
we are assuming of course times are bad.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Super Glue is great for nicks, like paper cuts, on the fingers. We, also have a medical glue, called Dermabond that works well on small cuts not gaping too much. For super glue on bigger than paper cuts, I'd rather use the glue on the surface next to the wound and tape the wound together with duct tape. The super glue will hold the duct tape down better. I have a video on how to do that on my blog. The problem with just using the super glue is I'm not sure how well it will hold the wound together.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

If I lose or damage my glasses, I'm legally blind. Tough spot in a disaster if I don't have a spare. In my video I show how to make a pair, that works, out of duct tape. http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/2012/04/26/duct-tape-glasses/


----------



## lovetogrow

Thanks Doc :congrat:


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

You're welcome, lovetogrow.


----------



## Meg627

To be completely honest, I have a love/hate relationship with most M.D.s. You, my friend, are one I wouldn't have any problems lovin'.  A survivalist M.D.? Now we're talking. 

Great site. I'm going to roam around a bit more. Thanks for your expertise.


----------



## mdprepper

TheSurvivalDoctor said:


> If I lose or damage my glasses, I'm legally blind. Tough spot in a disaster if I don't have a spare. In my video I show how to make a pair, that works, out of duct tape. http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/2012/04/26/duct-tape-glasses/


Very Cool!:2thumb: Without my glasses my vision was 20/600 four years ago. When I had my glasses redone in December they said they would just be guessing at this point what it degraded to *sigh*


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Meg627 said:


> To be completely honest, I have a love/hate relationship with most M.D.s. You, my friend, are one I wouldn't have any problems lovin'.  A survivalist M.D.? Now we're talking.
> 
> Great site. I'm going to roam around a bit more. Thanks for your expertise.


Thanks, Meg.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

mdprepper said:


> Very Cool!:2thumb: Without my glasses my vision was 20/600 four years ago. When I had my glasses redone in December they said they would just be guessing at this point what it degraded to *sigh*


Did you try the pinhole? Does it work for you?


----------



## mdprepper

I have not made a pair yet. I did try the experiment of looking through your fist (You know what I mean!) and had never realized that could work. I may see if I can try to make some this weekend. It would be great in an emergency, if I didn't have my spare glasses around. The thought of not having my glasses terrifies me. I could still read, but doing anything else would be almost impossible. I have knocked my glasses off of the night stand and had to call for someone to find them. I could not see to find them and was afraid I would step on them!


----------



## lazydaisy67

Nice to see an MD on here!!! You will get bombarded, lol. 
Do you stand alone among your peers by taking an interest in how the practice of medicine will continue or collapse when or if there is a disaster in the U.S.?


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

mdprepper said:


> I have not made a pair yet. I did try the experiment of looking through your fist (You know what I mean!) and had never realized that could work. I may see if I can try to make some this weekend. It would be great in an emergency, if I didn't have my spare glasses around. The thought of not having my glasses terrifies me. I could still read, but doing anything else would be almost impossible. I have knocked my glasses off of the night stand and had to call for someone to find them. I could not see to find them and was afraid I would step on them!


Hey, I'm the same way.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

lazydaisy67 said:


> Nice to see an MD on here!!! You will get bombarded, lol.
> Do you stand alone among your peers by taking an interest in how the practice of medicine will continue or collapse when or if there is a disaster in the U.S.?


I don't think I'm nearly alone. I just have the time, now, to post.


----------



## lazydaisy67

ok this will probably sound weird to you, but I had an infection on the bottom of my toe. I can't remember what exactly I did to it, but it appeared to have been healing up fine when it suddenly got swollen, red and very tender. I was pretty sure it was infected. I used an old remedy of wrapping a piece of raw bacon around it then wrapped that with a clean, dry cloth. I kind of layed around for the rest of the day and at night changed the bacon, put a sock over my foot and went to bed. In the morning the swelling, redness and pain were gone and the wound healed normally. Can you tell me WHY that worked? Seemed pretty freaky to me.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Lazydaisy, you've got me but I have heard of it before. Maybe it's the salt that pulls out the fluids? Not sure.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

I probably don't have to tell you that allergic reaction to bees can be fatal. But did you know many allergic reaction deaths occur in people who've been stung before and never had a bad reaction before? Everyone should be prepared.
http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/2012/05/08/allergic-reaction-to-bee-stings/


----------



## oldvet

SurvivalDoctor, Are you the same Dr. that gave a survival first aid class to a bunch of us at Rebevera"s store (in Welborn/College Station) this past Winter?


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Nope, oldvet, sorry.


----------



## oldvet

Not a problem Doc, and after looking at where you live it was a Duh!! question anyway.  
I do want to thank you for your contributions on this forum,Your wealth of medical knowledge and willingness to share has been a blessing to us all. :2thumb::beercheer::2thumb:


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Anyone ever heard of or used the herb, butterbur?

I write about it in a new post. http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/2012/05/10/butterbur/

It can help prevent migraines and allergies.


----------



## stayingthegame

a question... my dd is about 8 weeks pg. in our family we lose weight until about 6 months, then gain about 15 lbs. our babies are about 7 lbs at birth and very healthy. she has lost about 10 lbs and her doc is telling that losing weight is very bad and wants her to gain at least 40 lbs. is this something new? I thought that eating a well balanced meals and not a lot of sugar was the best and not worry about how much you gain (as long as it was not too much). she is not sick in the mornings.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

stayingthegame said:


> a question... my dd is about 8 weeks pg. in our family we lose weight until about 6 months, then gain about 15 lbs. our babies are about 7 lbs at birth and very healthy. she has lost about 10 lbs and her doc is telling that losing weight is very bad and wants her to gain at least 40 lbs. is this something new? I thought that eating a well balanced meals and not a lot of sugar was the best and not worry about how much you gain (as long as it was not too much). she is not sick in the mornings.


I don't deliver babies, but I think most doctors would worry if a pregnant woman steadily lost weight. Of course, some of that would depend on how heavy the mother was before the pregnancy.


----------



## mdprepper

TheSurvivalDoctor said:


> I don't deliver babies, but I think most doctors would worry if a pregnant woman steadily lost weight. Of course, some of that would depend on how heavy the mother was before the pregnancy.


I was on the "fluffy" side (still am) when I was pregnant. I only gained 7lbs with the first one and lost 10 with the second. Both were healthy, full term and weighed in at 7lbs each. Every woman is different and with all due respect for doctors, we all do not fit the same mold or follow the "averages". Best wishes to your Daughter!


----------



## stayingthegame

I lost weight with all my babies at first and don't gain until about the sixth or seventh month. when my doc did a " diet diary" she said that I was eating at least 5000 cal a day, all of good food. all babies were healthy and came in at about 7 lbs and 21 inches. I was healthy and had no problems. my dd is worried now that something could be wrong. because they now want to run several test including ammnio (sp). she is healthy and never had a weight problem always had a steady, normal weight ,like me. I try to tell her not to worry and joke that because there are twins on both sides, she may have more than one bun in the oven. why do doc try to worry moms about their babies?


----------



## NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom

If anyone has OB or GYN questions, Dr.Bones has been an OB/GYN and surgeon for over 35 yrs and I have been a L&D RN and Certified Nurse-Midwife for over 25 yrs.

We are happy to answer your questions, just post them to us on our thread. 

Thanks,
Nurse Amy


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

mdprepper said:


> I was on the "fluffy" side (still am) when I was pregnant. I only gained 7lbs with the first one and lost 10 with the second. Both were healthy, full term and weighed in at 7lbs each. Every woman is different and with all due respect for doctors, we all do not fit the same mold or follow the "averages". Best wishes to your Daughter!


Thanks, mdprepper.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Since this is National Women's Health week, I have two new posts on two common ailments of women during disasters. Men can get them, too. Just not quite as common.
www.TheSurvivalDoctor.com


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

On an average year, more in the U.S. die of heat than all disasters combined.
I have a new series on tips to survive it. www.TheSurvivalDoctor.com
Does anyone have tips or experiences to share?


----------



## recon-1

I agree with that! I work outside. Last July we had some very hot days here in central PA. Topped 100 degrees for a few days. Got heat exhausting twice! Not a good feeling. They say once you get it you seem to be at risk from now on. I'll agree with that. I have had these since I was a kid. So I'm very careful come every summer. Drinks plenty of liquids people.


----------



## mdprepper

When DH had his heart attack we were discussing re-hydrating with his Docs. He works construction, so he is out in the heat all summer long. Anyway, they (University of Maryland Cardiologist) recommended that instead of drinking sports drinks to replenish himself that he should drink Chocolate Milk to get the same effect. I assumed it was because it would have less sodium then the sports drinks. :dunno:


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Recon1. Sounds like you're very aware of the benefits of prevention. Thanks.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

mdprepper. 

Interesting. Never heard specifically chocolate milk. But, you're right, it's probably because of DH's heart disease. As I always say, I give general information. Always check with your physician for your personal instructions. 

As you know, many people with heart and kidney disease can have a problem handling salt, even too many fluids at a time.


----------



## Magus

TheSurvivalDoctor said:


> I'm an M.D. with a mission to educate anyone who wants to know ways to survive medical problems when no doctor is available. My website is
> 
> http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/
> 
> No guarantees. Information is for educational purposes. Always get your personal doctor's advice and use this info only as a last resort, when you can't contact a medical expert.
> 
> I welcome questions, comments, critiques. If you have questions you'd like me to address on posts. Please let me know. In fact, my last two posts on poisonous snake bites was an answer to a question from a reader.


WOW! great site Dr. !:beercheer:


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Thanks, Magus.


----------



## NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom

Hi SurvivalDr,

Thanks for coming to our Self Reliance Expo in Colorado Springs last weekend and stopping by to say Hi!

It's always nice to meet new members in the medical preparedness community, we are a rare group. The more medical professionals sharing knowledge the better!!

Thanks for everything you are doing to help others,
Nurse Amy


----------



## SARSpecialist

Dr.. Thank you for a great site and sharing your experiance and knowlegde with us.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

I have a question about Tetanis shots... While purchasing injectable animal Penicillin (which I understand is 10ml per 100lbs) I noticed a vial for Tetanis and bought that too but I have no idea how much should be used for humans??? The store owner asked if I wanted maintaince or one time injury use, I got the one time (incase somebody steps on a rusty nail, etc) I do not plan to use either except in an extreme SHFT situation!!! Would appreciate any info on this, and as always, appreciate you helping us civilians!


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom said:


> Hi SurvivalDr,
> 
> Thanks for coming to our Self Reliance Expo in Colorado Springs last weekend and stopping by to say Hi!
> 
> It's always nice to meet new members in the medical preparedness community, we are a rare group. The more medical professionals sharing knowledge the better!!
> 
> Thanks for everything you are doing to help others,
> Nurse Amy


It was great meeting you as well. Love your work.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

SARSpecialist said:


> Dr.. Thank you for a great site and sharing your experiance and knowlegde with us.


You're very welcome.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Beaniemaster 2. Tetanus shots are immunizations--like measles or the flu. It keeps you from getting tetanus. You should get a booster tetanus immunization, at least every 10 years. I would suggest trying to get one about every 7 years so you'll have a window of immunity if a disaster hits. 

Your doctor can give you one or, probably the health department. Most tetanus shots will be combine with a diptheria and, possibly, pertussis--two contagious diseases which will certainly be more prevalent in prolonged disasters.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Thanks Doc but I don't do immunizations, haven't had one since I was 5 for Polio (had no choice in it), so the one time dose is only a booster and would do no good???


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

That's correct, Beaniemaster2.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

OK, thanks Doc! So if they have had a Tetanus shot, what would the proper dose be for a booster???


----------



## recon-1

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Thanks Doc but I don't do immunizations, haven't had one since I was 5 for Polio (had no choice in it), so the one time dose is only a booster and would do no good???


Wow! No shots at all? Your still walking?


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

I have a couple of new posts up. One is on how to deal with nuclear power plant meltdown threats. Another is on potassium iodide. I'd love to know your thoughts. www.TheSurvivalDoctorMag.com


----------



## CVORNurse

Hey, I found you on Facebook yesterday!!

For anyone else interested:

https://www.facebook.com/TheSurvivalDoctor


----------



## beaniweeni

Hello Doc Hubbard. Saw you in the clinic. Good to know you're "one of us" I'm an RN and sometimes our fellow medical friends think we're whack-a-doo to prep. Also good to know you're a fellow Southerner. Go Rebels and Roll Tide.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

CVORNurse said:


> Hey, I found you on Facebook yesterday!!
> 
> For anyone else interested:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TheSurvivalDoctor


Thanks. Glad you found me.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Beaniemaster2 said:


> OK, thanks Doc! So if they have had a Tetanus shot, what would the proper dose be for a booster???


0.5 ml of tetanus toxoid


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

beaniweeni said:


> Hello Doc Hubbard. Saw you in the clinic. Good to know you're "one of us" I'm an RN and sometimes our fellow medical friends think we're whack-a-doo to prep. Also good to know you're a fellow Southerner. Go Rebels and Roll Tide.


Good to meet you.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

I bet you'd be surprised about some of the most common animals that carry rabies these days. Also, what to do until you can get the shots. http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/2012/06/12/rabies/


----------



## mdprepper

TheSurvivalDoctor said:


> I bet you'd be surprised about some of the most common animals that carry rabies these days. Also, what to do until you can get the shots. http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/2012/06/12/rabies/


More great information. Thank you very much.

On a side note: Did you know that some doctors now believe that Edgar Allan Poe actually died from rabies? http://www.umm.edu/news/releases/news-releases-17.htm Sorry, I have useless tidbits rolling around in my head!


----------



## Beaniemaster2

As always, thanks Doc! Ok, now I think I should get the regular tetanus vaccination too... 

How much of preventive tetanus should be administered?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Nice to have an MD on board welcome! About to start nursing school myself. I will check out your site after micro . Hope you dont mind if I start throwing Q' s yoir way.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Nice to have an MD on board welcome! About to start nursing school myself. I will check out your site after micro . Hope you dont mind if I start throwing Q' s yoir way.


Congratulations on starting nursing school. Glad to try to answer questions.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Beaniemaster2 said:


> As always, thanks Doc! Ok, now I think I should get the regular tetanus vaccination too...
> 
> How much of preventive tetanus should be administered?


Thought you may have missed my question... Sorry if you just didn't have the time to respond yet...

As far as storing antibotics, a retired pharmacist told me to keep them as air tight as possible (I vacuum packed mine) and store as cool as possible, the fridge is good, like in the warmest part like the door but absolutely do not freeze them... He also said that tablets store better than capsules and liquids having the shortest shelf life of all...

He said that antibiotics do keep past their experation dates but there was one kind that should not be used after the date but it eludes me at the moment to which one, sorry, I just remember it wasn't one of the common ones I stored, perhaps Doc could fill us in...

Besides antibotics I ordered on line, I also stocked injectable Penicillin for animals with my understanding it is 10ml per 100lbs of weight but have no intention of using it unless I have no other choice..

Which leads me to another question Doc, growing up, if we were sick, we got one shot and that was it unless we didn't improve... Nowdays, it's always pills, the Doc's rarely give shots and if they do, they still give you a prescription... What gives with that Doc??? I know we seem to live in a 'take a pill for everything' world, geeeze...

As always, thanks for helping us 'civilians' Doc!

PS: I lived in Colorado Springs for a year when we were stationed at Ft. Carson... Beautiful country, sad situation with the wildfires for sure...


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Sorry, Beaniemaster2. I did miss your question. If you didn't have the series of tetanus shots as a child, call the health department and they can give you the schedule on how to catch up. They can give you the shots, also. 

As far as why do docs not give one shot now, instead of a series of pills, some still do. You may have to ask. Not many infections actually respond to one shot, though. But, with something like strep throat, a shot of long-acting penicillin called LA Bicillin can work. Why don't docs give it as much as they used to? 1. Most people would rather have the pills. 2. Allergic reactions are a little more common with shots.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Anyone ever hear of a zeer pot? Easy cold storage when there's no electricity. http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/2012/06/19/insulin-storage/


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Do you know your childhood rashes? What to do? When to worry the most? I have a post on it at http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/2012/06/26/fever-and-rashes-in-children/


----------



## lovetogrow

SurvivalDoctor - thank-you kindly for posting such helpful information here on such a regular basis :flower:


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

You're welcome, lovetogrow.


----------



## stayingthegame

will be visiting your area in August. what should I expect for weather there? dh has chf and we will be bring o2 with us. any thing else I need to think about?


----------



## boomer

Great site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

stayingthegame said:


> will be visiting your area in August. what should I expect for weather there? dh has chf and we will be bring o2 with us. any thing else I need to think about?


Oxygen would be the main thing. In August it will be hot and dry. Highs in the 90's, lows in the 50-70's. Expect to feel the altitude so go slow first few days. Be sure to drink plenty of water.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

boomer said:


> Great site. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, Boomer.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

I have a couple of new posts on saving someone from drowning. First is how to get them out of the water without endangering yourself. Second is on the differences on CPR of a near drowning victim vs CPR of someone who collapses on dry land. Does anyone have any experiences to share? http://bit.ly/NcprEK


----------



## oldwindrow

done with a place promoting illegal fantasies


----------



## ComputerGuy

Would someone please lock oldwindows account. This is ridiculous!


----------



## Jim1590

Doc, just joined up myself and was interested in what you had to say about strep. I have for years gotten strep as regular as the seasons, but never often enough to justify removal. Usually a course of PCN did wonders. But I wouldn't mind having a syringe and vial lying around. I usually do not get too bad but have been admitted twice for dehydration from it.

I will probably be picking your brain a bit on medications to store and such. I worked Emergency Medicine for 17 years and a paramedic for the last 9 of them. I intend to be able to take care of the assorted bumps and bruises but not major surgical stuff.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Jim, 

As you know, strep throat needs to be treated with a full round of antibiotics. Although you can get over it without them, in the pre-antibiotic era it could be a killer. And, there's always the slight risk of developing rheumatic fever after a strep infection. A full course of antibiotics greatly diminishes that risk.


----------



## Jim1590

Yeah thats what I am really worried about. I have been ok for the past 2 years. Not sure what has changed in my immune system but I used to get it yearly. I had a ENT guy offer a script with a mad amount of refills so I could start a course at the first sign instead of waiting to get to a PCP or anything (pre prepping phase). Next time it flares up I will take them up on it and set them aside. At least I will know they are ok for me to take and the right thing to take.
Thanks!


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

My new ebooks are finally out. at http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/survival-books/ Please let me know what you think. I need the critique if I'm to make future ones even better. Thanks.


----------



## thepantryshelf

*Ignore the link in this message please and thanks.*

There are many natural antibiotics that grow such as Plaintane. You just need to know what you are picking and how to use it because it must be respected as medicine from the CREATOR.


----------



## thepantryshelf

There are many natural antibiotics that grow such as Plaintane. You just need to know what you are picking and how to use it because it must be respected as medicine from the CREATOR.
__________________


----------



## thepantryshelf

For serious wounds during war my Ancestors use to use 'Old Man's Beard'. You can also use it for serious on 2nd degree burns. 
Boil some water and soon as it boils put the Old Mans Beard into the water and remove from stove and let it steep. 
Have clean gause and bandages to wrap and hold in place.
Make sure your hands are completely clean and use a clean dish and fork or tweezers to lift the medicine from the pot to the bowl to kewl. Use another clean plate to lay a piece of gauze on and then put enough Old Mans Beard onto the gauze to make a poultice with it big enough to cover the entire wound. If would is deep you will need more as it can be used to pack wounds. Place poultice on wound and wrap snuggly to hold in place. Leave on at least 24 hours and then change. 

This will kill all infection. 

You may use the water it was steeped in for tea if strained well and or make tea for that purpose. Drink a cup 3x a day. The longer you let the medicine steep the stronger it gets so remember that. A little honey can help the medicine go down.  
You can find it growing on dead trees usually. This link below will take you right to it.


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

Thanks for the info, Snow.


----------



## Jimmy24

Deleted...


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

I have 2 new posts on treating gunshot wounds, from the simple to the complicated. http://www.thesurvivaldoctor.com/2012/07/24/gunshot-treatment/


----------



## TheSurvivalDoctor

I have some new posts up.

1. Head Lice
2. West Nile Virus
3. Books that readers have recommended
4. What medical supplies I pack at home at for travel.

Please chime in.

www.TheSurvivalDoctor.com


----------

